# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  تردد قناة ( الصفا ) للشيخ عثمان الخميس .

## عبد الله آل سيف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

هذا تردد قناة الصفا التي يقوم عليها الشيخ الفاضل عثمان الخميس ؛ لبيان عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة والتصدي للشيعة الشنيعة الرافضة وغيرهم .

وصلتني رسالة عن طريق أحد الإخوة بهذا التردد.

نايل سات 10757 رأسي .
عرب سات 12149 أفقي .

والله الموفق.

----------

